# Kubikes Disk 24 vs. VPace Max24 vs. ??



## Strider (7. August 2018)

Hallo,

der kleine wächst aus seinem Kubike 20 raus (davor hatte er schon ein Kubike 16 und ein Supurb Bo, mit allen waren wir super zufrieden)

Nun brauchts was neues. Er fährt für seine fast 7 schon sehr gut, auch echte Trails-. Wir sind gerade ins Serfaus unterwegs und die leichten Murmelbahnen klappen super.

Jetzt wird es aber langsam Zeit für was größeres, Scheibenbremsen und ggf. eine Federgabel da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.

Größe ->120cm
Alter -> bald 7
Was bist Du bereit auszugeben -> was sinnvoll ist
Kannst Du selber schrauben -> ja
Willst Du selber schrauben -> nein
Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann -> nein
Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden -> ernsthaft Trails

Das Kubike Disk 24 und das VPace Max24 liegen bei Gewicht und Ausstattung nah beieinander. Das Kubike ist aber deutlich günstiger.

Wer gibt mir Entscheidungshilfe? Oder bringt noch andere Optionen ins Spiel?

Danke!


----------



## LockeTirol (7. August 2018)

Wenn du das Kubike mal durch konfigurierst, ist es fast ebenso teuer wie das Max. Allerdings schwerer und mit "Geht so" Geo. Die verbauten Komponenten sind beim VPACE auch etwas hochwertiger. Ich bin da aber vielleicht auch etwas voreingenommen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (7. August 2018)

Ja so gut 200 Euro sind der Unterschied. Letztlich werden die nicht den Ausschlag geben. Welche Komponenten würden dich am Ku stören?


----------



## KIV (7. August 2018)

Strider schrieb:


> Ja so gut 200 Euro sind der Unterschied. Letztlich werden die nicht den Ausschlag geben. Welche Komponenten würden dich am Ku stören?


Der Rahmen. (Die Geometrie...)


----------



## LockeTirol (8. August 2018)

Strider schrieb:


> Ja so gut 200 Euro sind der Unterschied. Letztlich werden die nicht den Ausschlag geben. Welche Komponenten würden dich am Ku stören?


Mich stören so Teile wie Stütze, Kurbel und Laufradsatz. Der am Max kommt mit WTB Felgen und ist ab Werk Tubeless tauglich. Der Preisunterschied sind 140 EUR. Gewicht ca. 1kg. Am meisten störe ich mich aber an der Geo vom Rahmen. Zu steiler Lenkwinkel, Hinterbaulänge. Außerdem die nicht gebrauchten Aufnahmen für die V-brake.


----------



## LockeTirol (8. August 2018)

@Strider 
was mir noch einfällt, es gibt das Max24 ja auch in der Rookie Edition. Vielleicht fragst Du mal den Sören ob Du das - ggf. mit einem kleinen Aufpreis - auch mit der RST First Air Federgabel haben kannst.


----------



## Strider (8. August 2018)

OK danke. Fürchte ich bin überzeugt


----------

